# silverking monark - cleaning aluminum frame



## imakeitcold (Apr 9, 2008)

What's the best thing to use to clean the aluminum tubing? Also can the cast parts where the tubing join be brought back to close to new finish? Any pointers will help.
Thanks


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 9, 2008)

I've never tried to clean one but I used to clean aluminum motorcycle parts with Mothers aluminum wash.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi, there was a fairly long discussion in one of the new projects about halfway through the post about this. here's the link.
http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1113
Scott


----------



## Monark52 (Apr 9, 2008)

*You Gotta Try This!*



imakeitcold said:


> What's the best thing to use to clean the aluminum tubing? Also can the cast parts where the tubing join be brought back to close to new finish? Any pointers will help.
> Thanks





I bought this stuff and it works great! It`s very easy to use,and it seems to dissolve all the dullness right off. Put a very small amount on a rag and wipe it on a small area, wait a minute and then take a drill with a cloth buffing wheel and buff it right off. It really does make it shine like a mirror! I was using Mothers but this works MUCH better

The polish is very watery and all you need is a few drops so i think the trial size bottle for a penny will be enough. I got the trial size bottle and the next size bottle and still have most of it left! 

Check out the website with demo vids:

http://gordsaluminumpolish.com


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link on your wonder polish. I justed used 0000 steel wool and some wd40 for starts but I may try this if i really wanna make it shine.


----------

